# Cubetube!



## Gparker (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay, so me and byu were talking, and he was talking about there were no R2/freestyle etc. on youtube. So I came up with an idea that we should make a cubetube! A youtube for cubing. I don't think its that bad of an idea. But its not only for BLD, it can be for anything! Let's say you type in "Blindsolve" or "Rubik's cube solve" on youtube. your not going to get entirely all cubeing stuff. You will be able to post videos on there, and there will probably like a chatroom and bullitens and things like that. So what im asking is, would you be willing to join on there? This might happen if we get alot of people on here to go.

Petition (will be updated as soon as i get home from school everyday)

1.holypasta
2.snckdude
3.jokerman5656
4.byu
5.shicklegroober
6.Poke
7.qqwref
8.Tommie
9.hippofluff
10.a small kitten
11. Yes, We Can!
12.mazei
13.Novriil
14.Buggy793
15.KubeKid73
16.jcuber
17.Stachuk1992







Results for name (cubetube vs. Youcube) and the number under the name is the number of people so far to vote for that name.
Youcube:
2







Cubetube:
5


----------



## holypasta (Mar 31, 2009)

not a terrible idea....
i would be willing to sign the petition.


----------



## snckdude (Mar 31, 2009)

OH yeah, i would do this, this sounds awesome, i know at least 6 of my friends that would join as well


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 31, 2009)

there's already a group, but it looks like no one has visited it for a while >_>
http://www.youtube.com/group/CubeTubers


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 31, 2009)

*click*...where do i sign?


----------



## byu (Mar 31, 2009)

Put me on. I'd be willing to do the web design for it, and I can design the site.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 31, 2009)

Seems pointless to me, I'll stay with youtube.


----------



## shicklegroober (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm down! I bookmarked Badmephisto's youtube page and in my bookmarks it's called "cubetube." I thought I made up the name..


----------



## Poke (Mar 31, 2009)

Put my signature down.

You could make it a little more open source than Youtube, so you can download videos.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd join if it was out there, but who would make it? You can't just make a petition and then hope an Internet Higher-Up looks at it - it takes a lot of time to make a site like YouTube, so unless you can find someone who's already willing to do it (for free, basically, since you wouldn't get enough hits to make any significant money off it) I'm going to have to predict it won't get done.

It would be pretty darn cool to search for "7x7 solve" and just get a huge list of (just) 7x7 solve videos, though. Or look for "petrus" and just get cube-related stuff.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 31, 2009)

Bandwith would be crazy high, right?

So YouTube videos should just be embed on the site.
The thread title would be the exact same as the video title, and a comments section would follow that.

The sections could be broken down by puzzles and then events, or events and then the puzzles (different sections, different boards within them).

Threads would be posted multiple times (somehow the same comments) to go into different sections.

It may be somewhat complex if done in a forum-style... so what are some other suggestions?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 31, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> It may be somewhat complex if done in a forum-style... so what are some other suggestions?



Use the Wiki.


----------



## Tommie (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah sounds like Thrawst`s Square Search.
Sign me in!
but i still think i`ll stay loyal to youtube i have already met friends there and stuff
anyway add me to the thingie plocks!


----------



## tim (Mar 31, 2009)

qqwref said:


> it takes a lot of time to make a site like YouTube



I doubt that. Only the search engine might be tricky, but the rest seems straightforward to me.
The required bandwidth and servers are the difficult parts. Not the page itself.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 31, 2009)

Maybe we should bring back a strangepuzzle.com sort of site.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 31, 2009)

sign me up, if it works it should be interesting


----------



## Erik (Mar 31, 2009)

Cubetube? I like the name: *YouCube* much better


----------



## EE-Cuber (Mar 31, 2009)

I would sign up to watch videos from others. Especially instructional / tips videos.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 31, 2009)

I guess it depends on whether you like the rhyme or the witty change of letter better. 

Anyway, I'd like to help if you guys need an extra person.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 31, 2009)

I would join


----------



## mazei (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm in(too short..hmph)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 31, 2009)

Erik said:


> Cubetube? I like the name: *YouCube* much better



yes, I think, this name is much cooler!


----------



## Novriil (Mar 31, 2009)

Very good idea! Like it... I would be a user


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't see what's wrong with just youtube. What advantage does a separate site have? In the original post, it mainly just complains that youtube didn't have any videos showing certain methods. So what? A different site would magically just have these videos? And is it so horrible that when you search for cubing videos, you might get a few other things in the results?


----------



## TheBB (Mar 31, 2009)

tim said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > it takes a lot of time to make a site like YouTube
> ...



Well, they're all part of the _site_ (note, not _page_) anyway.

The video processing that takes place on upload to YT is also very sophisticated.


----------



## Novriil (Mar 31, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> I don't see what's wrong with just youtube. What advantage does a separate site have? In the original post, it mainly just complains that youtube didn't have any videos showing certain methods. So what? A different site would magically just have these videos? And is it so horrible that when you search for cubing videos, you might get a few other things in the results?



OMG  don't you think something else? not only finding but it's also a commercial to cubing. Then it's a "community" or "hang-out-place" for cubers. In youtube the outsiders who don't understand cubes might rate or comment you're videos very badly, but there everybody understands. If in Youtube you're comments under a cubing vid - let's say about 30 sec solve. The comments will be like: The WR is 7.08. You're suchs a noob! Can't you do it faster? or something like that. That is bad and you're starting to think a little bit badly of you're self. Ofcourse some comments are positive too but mostly I have seen are negative.

Reasons are much more, but I have to go right now and can't write more of them.



AGREE!!! Let's do that!


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 31, 2009)

Well if whoever owns this forum wants to do it, there is a mod for vbulletin called video directory remixed which would accomplish the goal. Videos would stay hosted offsite on youtube, but people could leave seperate comments and things here on the site.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 31, 2009)

wow, this is alot of people willing to sign up! And anyone that wants to help, you are free to do so. Byu said he would probably do the web design. i will try my best to figure out the search function and what not.

And lets make a vote of it. i like both names, cubetube, and youcube. So vote, ill do results on the main post


----------



## CubeThing (Mar 31, 2009)

Youcube is better I think.


----------



## Novriil (Mar 31, 2009)

Gparker said:


> wow, this is alot of people willing to sign up! And anyone that wants to help, you are free to do so. Byu said he would probably do the web design. i will try my best to figure out the search function and what not.
> 
> And lets make a vote of it. i like both names, cubetube, and youcube. So vote, ill do results on the main post



I would prefer cubetube. It's better I think. Youcube is more.. I don't know. Both are ok but I would vote on cubetube.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 31, 2009)

I like the idea!


----------



## Stefan (Mar 31, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> Videos would stay hosted offsite on youtube, but people could leave seperate comments and things here on the site.


So, you mean like in our "Video Gallery" forum?



Buggy793 said:


> That way we could get what we actually want instead of 4x4's going off ramps


Um, what?
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=4x4+rubik&aq=f

Oh and "youcube" is clearly inferior to "cubetube" as a name for a video site for us, simply because it doesn't tell the least bit about the content. You guys might want to realize "tube" has a certain meaning,.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay, if your going to join, please in the post put the words that you would join in your post. im really confused about who would and woulden't.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 31, 2009)

I join!

and vote cubetube


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 31, 2009)

I would join, and would be happy to moderate if needed.
And Stefan is very correct...CubeTube > YouCube


----------



## Edmund (Mar 31, 2009)

i don't think its the best idea, but i would definitely join and post videos. My YouTube posting isn't very frequent but i'd still do it on CubeTube sometimes.
Put my name down


----------



## Poke (Mar 31, 2009)

Maybe have different video categories?

Such as:
A help section to get help
A timed section, where people can search your times by numbers (<10.00 for sub 10)
Maybe a hardware section
A guide section for people to create guides on
A miscellaneous section for other (Cube related) things, like entertainment


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 31, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> So, you mean like in our "Video Gallery" forum?



Pretty much, but it is just more organized like youtube and stuff (shows popular videos, and whatnot, has thumbnails, etc).


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 31, 2009)

Erik said:


> Cubetube? I like the name: *YouCube* much better



I prefer 'YuCube' 



Novriil said:


> ...for *cuIf* *(?????)* in Youtube you're comments under a cubing vid - let's say about 30 sec solve. The comments will be like: The WR is 7.08. You're suchs a noob! Can't you do it faster? or something like that.



INACCURATE!!! They wouldn't get the WR right. 



StefanPochmann said:


> Buggy793 said:
> 
> 
> > That way we could get what we actually want instead of 4x4's going off ramps
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=4x4&page=1

Oh this fails XD

EDIT: More accurate search, more accurate answers, not much of a search difference: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=4x4x4


----------



## Cloud_9ine (Apr 1, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> Well if whoever owns this forum wants to do it, there is a mod for vbulletin called video directory remixed which would accomplish the goal. Videos would stay hosted offsite on youtube, but people could leave seperate comments and things here on the site.



I feel this is our best bet, you can even have categories for videos!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah sure why not...


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 1, 2009)

ill join!!!!


----------



## ManuK (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea..
I would join.


----------

